# K.I.T.T vs K.A.R.R



## Princess Ivy (Apr 25, 2005)

CLassic knight rider, kitt vs karr. i don't car if its dated, or that david hasselhoff is bandy legged, when karr goes over the cliff, its classic sci-fi. nothing can compare! It was on tonight, and i was chearing my heart out (though quietly cause lex is asleep). my definate all time fave knight rider episode.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 26, 2005)

"The irresistable force meets the immovable object!!!"

Loved KARR, the psycho-Pontiac!!! Could just imagine a corpse behind the wheel!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 26, 2005)

or an evil michael knight clone. now that would have been ace!


----------

